# MVL - Marvel Gold



## System (15 April 2016)

Upon listing on the ASX, Graphex Mining Limited (through its wholly owned subsidiary Ngwena Tanzania Limited) will own a 100% interest in six Prospecting Licences in south-east Tanzania, including the Prospecting Licence on which the flagship Chilalo Graphite Project is located. 

It is anticipated that GPX will list on the ASX during May 2016.

http://www.graphexmining.com.au


----------



## System (27 August 2020)

On August 26th, 2020, Graphex Mining Limited (GPX) changed its name and ASX code to Marvel Gold Limited (MVL).


----------

